# NOS Torrington cycle truck olive war time handlebars tall type



## SJ_BIKER (Jun 18, 2022)

The center knurling is pretty clean. Gonna guess it was never mounted.
Measurements:
7 inch rise
7 1/2 inch pull back
23 inches wide
Have Torrington script stamp by hole
Found these this morning an old closed down service station.
Shipping cost will be 29.00


----------

